# 65' tripower manifold



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

will a 65' tripower manifold fit on the later motors?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Read up on it here. ID your Tripower - Pontiac Tripower.com - Your One Stop Tripower Shop

Yes it will fit..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Facn8 it could not remember when the change was 64-65', seeing yours has me thinking....LOL, Carb envy


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Ya know... In the grand scheme the complete kit really wasn't that expensive. I originally thought about fuel injection. Min for a f.i. kit is $2000. The tri power kit was $1600ish.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

When i think Pontiac i think three dueces, may have a chance at a manifold and fresh carbs for 400, not original but workable like yours, would just need linkage and lines....that car of yours is gonna be one sharp vert. , cannot wait to see it done. What kind of deal did you find on those valve covers, can't seem to find them for under 200. I want either those or some alum. fabricated ones.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Ames has them in their NEW PRODUCTS section on the website. $159 and that's the only reason I could afford to buy them.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lol, i am a cheapskate, whole moto on this car has been "if i can't find it 40% off i don't need it yet", but that gets me a little closer to justifying it...did score a nice Chevy 12 bolt this week for 450 with 3:55 gear and Moser axles, has a mini spool though so i need to find a 3 series carrier....the search continues.....LOL, its half the fun to me and at least keeps me around break even with the car. Plus i have so many parts accumulated when i stumble across that 69-75 Firebird roller garage find for a few grand i should have a power plant on the garage floor waiting to go in it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Once you go tripower you never go back!!! They flat "get with the program"!!


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey fellows, I bought a 66 tripower set up complete with carbs, water neck and linkage. However it looks like it has been sitting on a bench since 66 dirty with cobwebs ect. Do you think it is worth the time and money to try to have the carbs restored and boil out the manifold in preparation to install on my 65? I paid $250.00 for the whole set up.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I would..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Me too. Since you got it for essentially nothing, send it out and have it restored by a pro if you're so inclined. You will love running it, guaranteed.


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks, Just wondering weather the carbs are still any good because replacements are out of site.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

More then likely they can be rebuilt.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditto. Not much to go wrong with the old 2GC Rochesters.....especially if they've been sitting for years (very little wear to moving parts). These carbs have brass floats that last forever, too. Probably just need cleaning, new accelerator pumps, and fresh gaskets.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

foreevergoat said:


> I paid $250.00 for the whole set up.


You're going to jail because you stole it.... 

Seriously, good job, and yes - clean it up, have the carbs rebuilt (or do them yourself) and enjoy it.

Bear


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

foreevergoat said:


> Hey fellows, I bought a 66 tripower set up complete with carbs, water neck and linkage. However it looks like it has been sitting on a bench since 66 dirty with cobwebs ect. Do you think it is worth the time and money to try to have the carbs restored and boil out the manifold in preparation to install on my 65? I paid $250.00 for the whole set up.


I will give you $300 for the setup and take a gamble on the rebuild, just to help you out...


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

check bases for warping, that's the biggest issue.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The biggest issue I see with them is the outer carb base plates, the throttle blades are supposed to seal completely. Any pitting on the inside of the bores and it no longer seals properly. They do make replacement bases now.
Other then that, I've seen wrong gaskets used causing vacuum and gas leaks, wrong floats, needle and seats not tightened and backing out, linkage rigged up to open the carbs 1-2-3 in progression rather then ratcheting the two outside carbs at once, and the paper air cleaners clog easily.


----------

